# Homeopathy can cure Derealization



## homeopathycanhelp (Oct 6, 2011)

Please take a look at my blog, I am looking for participants who suffer with derealization for my thesis/book. Homeopathy can Cure!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, placebos can have strong effects at times.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

This is the Medication subforum, not the "Water that has nothing special about it" forum.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Must not want particpants too badly , hasn't replied


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

i would like to be a guinne pig im down for what ever


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

At least homeopathy only does active damage to people's bank balances i suppose. In that sense it's probably better then some useless drugs (which is what you'de expect for pure water that's been swirled around a bit).


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

just because it's natural doesnt mean it wont be side effect free for everyone



= n said:


> At least homeopathy only does active damage to people's bank balances i suppose. In that sense it's probably better then some useless drugs (which is what you'de expect for pure water that's been swirled around a bit).


----------

